# dead crappies



## waterfowl hunter24 (Jan 18, 2010)

i have seen a lot of dead crappies at richmond like 50-70 dead ones on shore and out in the lake does anybody no why?
cleaned out about 75-100 of them around our rocks and dock


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

There was a report from a few metro lakes a couple weeks ago of the same thing - lots of dead panfish. The DNR cited bacteria, high water temps and low oxygen combining for pockets of summer kill. It might be what you've experienced in your water too, but as always, it could be something else.


----------

